# Msvcrt.dll



## PeterA (Oct 14, 2005)

In Win98se

I'm installing a program, using its "setup" function and in that process there is a copy of the file C:\windows\system\MSVCRT.DLL. When it gets to that point it gives me an error "access violation".

I tried downloading a copy of the file off the internet and replacing it with that fresh copy but also got an access violation bvecause its "in use by windows".

I finally had to reboot in DOS and copy the replacement file that way.

That didn't help.

I believe that file is part of the Microsoft Visual basic library and it does not allow access because it is in use by Windows.

Any suggestions?

Peter


----------



## PeterA (Oct 14, 2005)

Bump..

hmmm 18 people read this and no ideas?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

This link  explains how to replace your MSVCRT.DLL

This assumes that you have the original Win98 cd.


----------



## PeterA (Oct 14, 2005)

Like I said above, I tried a replacement, with same results. Do you think taking it off my CD will be different than downloading it?

Thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi MSVCRT.Dll is used by many applications hence "access violation"
Rename MSVCRT.dll.
Close all programs>start windows explorer>scroll down to
C:\ Windows system folder locate MSVCRT.dll>right click>rename old.
Copy new dll file to C:\Windows\System..shutdown>reboot.

Edit..just read 1069 link says it all..


----------

